# triangle pergola



## dlgolder2 (May 5, 2010)

I am looking for plans for a triangle pergola. The triangle on is a right angle with the 6x6 cedar posts on 12 foot centers the diagonal measures 16.9 feet.


----------



## Tucson_housenew (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello DLGolder2, I'm just now putting together plans to build a triangular pergola myself, just curious, did you have any luck with yours?


----------

